# (｡◕‿◕｡) Anna's Lil Doodle Shop! - Mayors & Villagers ! [ ON BREAK ]



## AnnaCerise (Jul 23, 2014)

*(｡◕‿◕｡) Anna's Lil Doodle Shop! - Mayors & Villagers ! [ ON BREAK ]*










*Anna's Lil Doodle Shop!*

*STATUS: On Break - PM Me to Discuss Possible Requests*

*PRICES:*
- One Villager Avatar : 25 TBT
- One Villager w/ Outfit (not full): 80 TBT
- One Villager (Full): 80 TBT

- One Mayor : 100 TBT
- One (you) as a Mayor: 100 TBT

- One Original Character Avatar : 30 TBT
- One Original Character (Full) : 100 TBT

- ADD ON: Sign / Heart / WHATEVER : FREE
- ADD ON: Additional Villager (MAX 1 atm) : 40 TBT each

*Feel free to ask about pricing - especially if what you're requesting may not fit in these price guides!! Don't be shy I'm pretty nice LOL - feel free to PM me to discuss if you'd like to offer WISHLIST ITEMS or BELLS INSTEAD*












Hey everyone! Lately I've been experimenting with an app on my iPad, and while I learn how to use it, I'd love to take some doodle requests! I can definitely do villagers, mayors, original characters, and villagers wearing outfits! I'll let you know when you request whether or not I will be able to!

*FEEL FREE TO POST WHAT YOU WOULD LIKE - EVEN WHEN I'M FULL - I'LL PROBABLY GIVE YOU CONSIDERATION FIRST*

The style paired with the app is pretty loosey goosey water-color type doodles, so if you don't like this style or my examples, please don't expect anything different from me!

I would of course not turn down a tip! (TBT bells, TBT collectibles, IG games, rare items ..) 

*DISCLAIMER: Sometimes I will go out of order! It's only because something that may have been requested is proving to be much more challenging for me - and I want to do the best I can! So I will take a break, finish someone else's that may be easier, and work right back on yours!*














Spoiler: Villager Examples! - NOW 25 TBT Each <3



















































Spoiler: Mayor Examples - Asking 100TBT per



Hopefully this will dissuade anyone from buying CACKLES



























Spoiler: Full Body Examples / Villagers in Outfits




















Spoiler: Original  Character Examples






















*RULES: *

1) Please don't take credit for any of this - it's just doodles, you can buy the App yourself 
2) I don't do transparent backgrounds - I am not a wizard 
3) I can refuse to doodle for you if you're rude / if I just don't want to
4) I work an internship - so I don't have that much free time! Please be patient
5) PLEASE use the form <3
6) You can use these pics in a sig, or even have someone include it in a sig for you <3
7) I am super limited on colors, I will try my best!
8) PLEASE send me payment once I have agreed to take on your work so I can start
9) Please post super doodle as the password
10) Please don't use someone else's requests for yourself!

Disclaimer: I can cancel orders at any time & will refund payment. Only used in extreme cases 

So on with the requests!!














Spoiler: Villager Avatar Request Form:



Mayor Name
Name of Town
Which AC character / item you'd like
Head / Head w/ Some Shirt
Extra details (please!!)
Password?
Price to be Paid





Spoiler: Mayor (or you) Request Form:



Mayor Name
Name of Town
Mayor Ref
Extra details (please!!)
Password?
Price to be Paid





Spoiler: Original Character Request Form:



Mayor Name
Name of Town
OC Ref
Full Body or Avatar
Extra details (please!!)
Password?
Price to be Paid





Spoiler: Half-Full / Full Villager Request Form:



Mayor Name
Name of Town
Villager Outfit
Half-Full or Full Villager
Extra details (please!!)
Password?
Price to be Paid











Had to edit this in when requests started coming! I'd prefer to only have 3-4 requests at a time, but feel free to post on here + I'll add you to the waitlist!​

*Current Requests*
1) The Hidden Owl - Avatars of Pancetti, Annalise, Tia, Marshal, Mint - Pending Payment of 150 TBT upon Completion
2) The Hidden Owl - Mayor Drawing - Pending Payment of 100TBT upon Completion

*Waitlist*
1) DrewDiddy1996 - Mayor w/ Sprinkle - Payment not discussed
2) Nix - Lucky & Ankha - Gift
3) Debbie - OC (must discuss) w/ Freya - Pending 70TBT


----------



## Hikari (Jul 23, 2014)

Mayor Name: Hikari
Name of Town: Kasai
Which AC character / item you'd like: Poncho the Bear Cub, please!
Extra details (please!!): Could he be holding a net?
Password?: Super Doodle!

Your drawings are so cute! I hope you'll accept my request.


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 23, 2014)

Hikari said:


> Mayor Name: Hikari
> Name of Town: Kasai
> Which AC character / item you'd like: Poncho the Bear Cub, please!
> Extra details (please!!): Could he be holding a net?
> ...



Ahh yay! I can totally draw him with a net, but I'll be heading off to bed in a little bit + have my internship tomorrow. But of course, yours is the first one I'd work on when I get home ~ so you'd get him sometime tomorrow night, if that's okay with you  Thanks for being my first request ahhhh yay!


----------



## Miaa (Jul 23, 2014)

Mayor Name: Mia
Name of Town: Disney
Which AC character: Cherve, please 
Extra details (please!!): N/A
Password? super doodle

Your doodles bring a smile to my face! They are so cute!


----------



## Hikari (Jul 23, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> Ahh yay! I can totally draw him with a net, but I'll be heading off to bed in a little bit + have my internship tomorrow. But of course, yours is the first one I'd work on when I get home ~ so you'd get him sometime tomorrow night, if that's okay with you  Thanks for being my first request ahhhh yay!



Okay, thanks for accepting my request, I can't wait until tomorrow! Good luck with your internship!


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 23, 2014)

Do you do OCs?
I not then
Mayor Name: Ben
Name of Town: Eevee
Who do you want drawn: My mayor ref in sig or my OC
Extra: pls and thx
Password? Super Doodle


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 23, 2014)

Miaa said:


> Mayor Name: Mia
> Name of Town: Disney
> Which AC character: Cherve, please
> Extra details (please!!): N/A
> ...



Thanks so much  Request accepted! Will most likely have it to you sometime tomorrow night as well!

- - - Post Merge - - -



JellofishXD said:


> Do you do OCs?
> I not then
> Mayor Name: Ben
> Name of Town: Eevee
> ...



I'm so sorry! I don't do mayors right now, since I'm still learning  Once I finish the other 2 requests, I can at least try and see if  I'm able to work on yours! They're a bit more complicated for me, so I cannot guarantee! I will message you if I start & it works out


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 23, 2014)

Ok thx! I can wait! But if you really can't then maybe Fauna


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 23, 2014)

JellofishXD said:


> Ok thx! I can wait! But if you really can't then maybe Fauna



Okay! I will add you to the request list


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 23, 2014)

Mayor Name: Amelia
Name of Town: Berry
Which AC character / item you'd like: Phoebe the ostrich!
Extra details (please!!): none
Password? Super doodle

Thank you!!! Art is so cute <3


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 23, 2014)

Mayor Name Kat
Name of Town Windsor
Which AC character / item you'd like Grizzly the bear
Extra details (please!!) Thanks <3
Password? Super Doodle


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi you two! I will take you both on, and add Kat & as an extra slot bc you've drawn for me 

*REQUESTS CLOSED ATM*


----------



## Nix (Jul 23, 2014)

Mayor Name Ivy
Name of Town Nyx
Which AC character / item you'd like Drago
Extra details (please!!) Can you make him hold up a sign saying Ivy with a heart? 
Password? super doodle! >: D

Edit: Whoops, didn't see your last post. xD


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 23, 2014)

not a request i just wanted to say your art is super cute /)u(\ keep up the good work


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi Nix!! I will make sure to message you first when a slot opens if you'd like!  

& thank you !! That makes me so happy to hear


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 23, 2014)

Hikari said:


> Mayor Name: Hikari
> Name of Town: Kasai
> Which AC character / item you'd like: Poncho the Bear Cub, please!
> Extra details (please!!): Could he be holding a net?
> ...








Ahhhh I hope you like it  The coloring got a bit difficult

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I'm awful at resizing for right now. If you guys want a certain height please let me know!!! But for now, I'll just post the big picture so you guys can have at it for creativity purposes


----------



## Hikari (Jul 23, 2014)

He looks adorable! (Reminds me of a blueberry, lol.) Thanks for drawing him!

Do you mind if I shrink the picture, so I can put him in my sig?


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 23, 2014)

Hikari said:


> He looks adorable! (Reminds me of a blueberry, lol.) Thanks for drawing him!
> 
> Do you mind if I shrink the picture, so I can put him in my sig?



I don't mind at all!! If I knew how on this laptop, I would myself  Let me know if you'd like a headshot or something different


----------



## Hikari (Jul 23, 2014)

I think I can request again? If not, ignore this.

Mayor Name: Hikari
Name of Town: Kasai
Which AC character / item you'd like: Maple the Bear Cub
Head / Full Body: Head
Regular / Avatar: Avatar
Extra details (please!!): N/A
Password?: Super Doodle!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 23, 2014)

Hikari said:


> I think I can request again? If not, ignore this.
> 
> Mayor Name: Hikari
> Name of Town: Kasai
> ...



Of course! I've added you to the line up  Can probably get it done some time tonight!


----------



## Hikari (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks again! Poncho is now in my signature!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 23, 2014)

Hikari said:


> Thanks again! Poncho is now in my signature!



I sent you a different version, if you'd prefer to use that one. It's much better  I'm still getting used to full body and teheh it's Cerise *


----------



## Hikari (Jul 23, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> I sent you a different version, if you'd prefer to use that one. It's much better  I'm still getting used to full body and teheh it's Cerise *



Lol, don't know how I messed up your name, I just typed it, like 5 minutes ago...

Anyways, thanks for the avatar! My profile is now covered with Poncho!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 23, 2014)

Miaa said:


> Mayor Name: Mia
> Name of Town: Disney
> Which AC character: Cherve, please
> Extra details (please!!): N/A
> ...









Hope you like it  :O I'm getting better at full body!


----------



## Hyperpesta (Jul 23, 2014)

Mayor Name:Josh
Name of Town:Hyrule
Which AC character: Jacques
Avatar
Extra details (please!!): Could he be holding an axe and look somewhat scary ?
Password: Super Doodle


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 23, 2014)

Hikari said:


> I think I can request again? If not, ignore this.
> 
> Mayor Name: Hikari
> Name of Town: Kasai
> ...



I'm able to bang out avatars pretty quickly  I had a spare 10 mins at work and drew this up really quickly. Hope you like it!!


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 23, 2014)

Full body Please!


----------



## Hikari (Jul 23, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> I'm able to bang out avatars pretty quickly  I had a spare 10 mins at work and drew this up really quickly. Hope you like it!!



Thanks! I'll add it in a minute.


----------



## betty (Jul 23, 2014)

These are super cute! I'll check back every now and then to see when slots open up! If you don't mind me asking, what app do you use?


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 23, 2014)

betty said:


> These are super cute! I'll check back every now and then to see when slots open up! If you don't mind me asking, what app do you use?



It's an app  And I'll most likely have slots open tonight!!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 23, 2014)

JellofishXD said:


> Do you do OCs?
> I not then
> Mayor Name: Ben
> Name of Town: Eevee
> ...








I hope you like it! My first mayor, at least I know I can draw those now!


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 23, 2014)

So cute!  tysm!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 23, 2014)

JellofishXD said:


> So cute!  tysm!



No problem!! Hope you like it


----------



## Miaa (Jul 23, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> Hope you like it  :O I'm getting better at full body!



oh my goodness! She's SOOOOOOOOO CUTEEEEE ! TY SO MUCH <3


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 23, 2014)

Miaa said:


> oh my goodness! She's SOOOOOOOOO CUTEEEEE ! TY SO MUCH <3



Thank you!! I'm glad you like her


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 23, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> I hope you like it! My first mayor, at least I know I can draw those now!



This is reallllyyyy good! O_O
When do you think you will have spots open?!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 23, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> This is reallllyyyy good! O_O
> When do you think you will have spots open?!



I'm gonna start working on the other reservations right now, so I'll probably have one soon! Or you could just fill out a request form and I'd add you   But I've edited it, they now cost TBT  Just so you know!!


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't mind paying at all! 

Mayor Name: James
Name of Town: Rift
Mayor Ref: Here
Extra details (please!!): Please let me know if you have any questions!
Password? super doodle? and thanks again!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 23, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> I don't mind paying at all!
> 
> Mayor Name: James
> Name of Town: Rift
> ...



I can do that!! I'll add you to the list


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 23, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> I can do that!! I'll add you to the list



Oh sweet! Thanks!
Should I pay now or later?


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 23, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> Oh sweet! Thanks!
> Should I pay now or later?



You can pay now if you want, I most likely will get to it some time tonight!! 



Twinrova said:


> Mayor Name: Amelia
> Name of Town: Berry
> Which AC character / item you'd like: Phoebe the ostrich!
> Extra details (please!!): none
> ...













Hope you like them!!! 



Cadbberry said:


> Mayor Name Kat
> Name of Town Windsor
> Which AC character / item you'd like Grizzly the bear
> Extra details (please!!) Thanks <3
> Password? Super Doodle








Hope you like it!


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 23, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> You can pay now if you want, I most likely will get to it some time tonight!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alrighty! 100TBT?


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 23, 2014)

Yes, 100 TBT


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 23, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> Yes, 100 TBT



Just sent! Thanks again!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 23, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> Just sent! Thanks again!



No problem!! 

*LEAVE REQUESTS HERE - TAKING DINNER BREAK *


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 23, 2014)

Thank you~


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 23, 2014)

Nix said:


> Mayor Name Ivy
> Name of Town Nyx
> Which AC character / item you'd like Drago
> Extra details (please!!) Can you make him hold up a sign saying Ivy with a heart?
> ...



Hope you like it!!!


----------



## Hyperpesta (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi is mine near done?


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 23, 2014)

J o s h said:


> Hi is mine near done?



Most likely in the next hour


----------



## Nage (Jul 23, 2014)

WOW SINCE WHEN ANNA WHY DIDNT YOU TELL ME


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 23, 2014)

Nage said:


> WOW SINCE WHEN ANNA WHY DIDNT YOU TELL ME



LOLOLOL I DISCOVERED THIS TALENT LIKE 2 DAYS AGO OK


----------



## Nage (Jul 23, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> LOLOLOL I DISCOVERED THIS TALENT LIKE 2 DAYS AGO OK



WTFFFFFFFFF? WHERES MY VM???????? PLZ


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 23, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> Hope you like them!!!



I love them! Very pretty. Thanks so much!!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 23, 2014)

Twinrova said:


> I love them! Very pretty. Thanks so much!!



Thanks so much for the tip!!  I'm glad you like them! She was very fun to draw.



Axeler137 said:


> I don't mind paying at all!
> 
> Mayor Name: James
> Name of Town: Rift
> ...








I hope hope hope you like it!!! I added a special character


----------



## Nage (Jul 23, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> Thanks so much for the tip!!  I'm glad you like them! She was very fun to draw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im creeping u hard


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 23, 2014)

Nage said:


> im creeping u hard



all 100% masterpieces


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jul 23, 2014)

Oh sweet! I would love to order a piece! 


Mayor Name: Melissa
Name of Town: DinoCity
Mayor Ref: http://melissa-crossing.tumblr.com/about-me
Extra details (please!!): Can you have her holding a sign, with the word: DinoCity
Password? Super doodle, I believe.
Price to be Paid: 100 TBT

Cute doodles!


----------



## Melonyy (Jul 23, 2014)

Mayor Name: Melony
Name of Town: Leafeia
Mayor Ref: (x)
Extra details (please!!) Can you draw my mayor with Lily? If not it's okay
Password? super doodle
Price to be Paid 100tbt


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 23, 2014)

J o s h said:


> Mayor Name:Josh
> Name of Town:Hyrule
> Which AC character: Jacques
> Avatar
> ...








LOLOLOLOL hope you like it 



Melissa-Crossing said:


> Oh sweet! I would love to order a piece!
> 
> 
> Mayor Name: Melissa
> ...



Thank you!! Of course I can  I'll add you to the queue



MayorMelony said:


> Mayor Name: Melony
> Name of Town: Leafeia
> Mayor Ref: (x)
> Extra details (please!!) Can you draw my mayor with Lily? If not it's okay
> ...



I can yes!!  Will add you to the queue


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jul 23, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> LOLOLOLOL hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! Would you like me to pay in advance?


----------



## betty (Jul 23, 2014)

Ooo can i please have a slot! I was working on getting a reference right now, I'll fill out the form right as soon as I can!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 23, 2014)

betty said:


> Ooo can i please have a slot! I was working on getting a reference right now, I'll fill out the form right as soon as I can!



Haha of course, I'll fill you in for a slot


----------



## betty (Jul 23, 2014)

Mayor Name: Lily
Name of Town: Serenity
Which AC character / item you'd like: Flurry 
Head / Head w/ Some Shirt: (ref) x
Extra details (please!!) Just an avatar, Flurry is adorable ^-^
Password? superdoodle
Price to be Paid: 25 tbt?

I may order some more work in the future, your art is super cute! I think your art would look amazing in signature form, maybe with all the residents surrounding the mayor? I just thought it was a cute idea ^-^ Let me know if you do them in the future


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 23, 2014)

betty said:


> Mayor Name: Lily
> Name of Town: Serenity
> Which AC character / item you'd like: Flurry
> Head / Head w/ Some Shirt: (ref) x
> ...



Hi!! Your ref didn't load, you could just describe the shirt if you'd like!  I could probably try to do that in the future!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 23, 2014)

*ONE SPOT OPEN <3 <3 <3 <3*


----------



## Nix (Jul 23, 2014)

I love it so much omg. D: It's so perfect thank you!​


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 23, 2014)

Nix said:


> I love it so much omg. D: It's so perfect thank you!​



I'm glad you like !!! Feel free to use it however you want


----------



## Nix (Jul 23, 2014)

I put him in my signature. C: I'll edit it a bit more later to separate him and the text but it looks good for now. C:​


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 23, 2014)

Nix said:


> I put him in my signature. C: I'll edit it a bit more later to separate him and the text but it looks good for now. C:​



Ahhhh I was hoping you'd use him somehow, thank you!  He's a qt for sure


----------



## Nix (Jul 23, 2014)

You drew him too cute to not do anything with it. xD​


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 24, 2014)

Nix said:


> You drew him too cute to not do anything with it. xD​



  So happy you like it!

*ONE MORE SLOT *

- - - Post Merge - - -



betty said:


> Mayor Name: Lily
> Name of Town: Serenity
> Which AC character / item you'd like: Flurry
> Head / Head w/ Some Shirt: (ref) x
> ...









Hope you like it !!


----------



## Nix (Jul 24, 2014)

Mayor Name Ivy
Name of Town Nyx
Which AC character / item you'd like Lucky
Head / Head w/ Some Shirt Head and paws nommin on a heart. 
Extra details (please!!) This will be for my avatar. Heheh.
Password? super doodle
Price to be Paid 25 + tip. C:​


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 24, 2014)

Nix said:


> Mayor Name Ivy
> Name of Town Nyx
> Which AC character / item you'd like Lucky
> Head / Head w/ Some Shirt Head and paws nommin on a heart.
> ...



You've been added to the queue !!  I will have it done by tonight !


----------



## itsbea (Jul 24, 2014)

Mayor Name: Bea
Name of Town: Lux
Which AC character / item you'd like: Diana
Head / Head w/ Some Shirt: Head with default shirt
Extra details (please!!)
Password? super doodle
Price to be Paid 25 tbt

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, can she be holding a sign that says Bea, please?


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 24, 2014)

itsbea said:


> Mayor Name: Bea
> Name of Town: Lux
> Which AC character / item you'd like: Diana
> Head / Head w/ Some Shirt: Head with default shirt
> ...



Yes!! I'll add you in


----------



## Miaa (Jul 24, 2014)

I paid the 25tbt for itsbea  It has already been sent!


----------



## Nix (Jul 24, 2014)

I've started a trend. You remember me when you get sign requests now! Hahaha. ♥​


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 24, 2014)

Nix said:


> I've started a trend. You remember me when you get sign requests now! Hahaha. ♥​



Haha I won't!!  thank you so much!!

& Miaa - received payment for your friend, thank you! 

*REQUESTS CLOSED ATM - post if you'd like an animal avatar & I'll see *


----------



## betty (Jul 24, 2014)

Oh my gosh the Flurry avatar is so cute thank you!  Good luck with the rest of your orders! ^-^


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 24, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> Thanks so much for the tip!!  I'm glad you like them! She was very fun to draw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is so great! I love it sooo much! 
Thanks!!!!


----------



## PrincessBella (Jul 24, 2014)

Animal Request Form:

Mayor Name: Angel
Name of Town: Kitten
Which AC character / item you'd like: Tia
Head / Head w/ Some Shirt: Head
Extra details (please!!)
Password?: Super Doodle
Price to be Paid: 25 TBT


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks to Sammi who was so patient during a trade this week, here are your two avatars!!! 


















Melissa-Crossing said:


> Oh sweet! I would love to order a piece!
> 
> 
> Mayor Name: Melissa
> ...



Let me know if you'd want anything changed! I can definitely swap out the placement of the sign to make it closer, etc ! But still awaiting 100 TBT payment <3 <3 <3  Just fyi


----------



## rawsammi (Jul 24, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> Thanks to Sammi who was so patient during a trade this week, here are your two avatars!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG so sweet <3 <3  Thank you


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jul 24, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> Thanks to Sammi who was so patient during a trade this week, here are your two avatars!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah! Thank you so much! I will send it right now! I love it!  <3


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 24, 2014)

Melissa-Crossing said:


> Ah! Thank you so much! I will send it right now! I love it!  <3



I'm glad!!   Your hair was very fun to draw!


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jul 24, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> I'm glad!!   Your hair was very fun to draw!



Haha! Thanks again! I sent the TBT!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 24, 2014)

MayorMelony said:


> Mayor Name: Melony
> Name of Town: Leafeia
> Mayor Ref: (x)
> Extra details (please!!) Can you draw my mayor with Lily? If not it's okay
> ...


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 24, 2014)

Nix said:


> Mayor Name Ivy
> Name of Town Nyx
> Which AC character / item you'd like Lucky
> Head / Head w/ Some Shirt Head and paws nommin on a heart.
> ...










itsbea said:


> Mayor Name: Bea
> Name of Town: Lux
> Which AC character / item you'd like: Diana
> Head / Head w/ Some Shirt: Head with default shirt
> ...


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 24, 2014)

PrincessBella said:


> Animal Request Form:
> 
> Mayor Name: Angel
> Name of Town: Kitten
> ...








Let me know if you need it resized !! I thought since you already have the extra avatar space you'd prefer this layout  

*ALL SLOTS OPEN !!! omg yes*


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 24, 2014)

Animal Request Form:

Mayor Name Mercedes 
Name of Town Belltree 
Which AC character: 



Spoiler: please use this/click






*if useing this OC is a problem please use Pietro.*
Head w/ Some Shirt
Extra details holding a sign that says <3 Mercedes
Password super doddle 
Price to be Paid 25 TBT


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 24, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Animal Request Form:
> 
> Mayor Name Mercedes
> Name of Town Belltree
> ...



I can totally do that, it'll only be like the other sign holding animals (with half body) but it's gonna look really cool


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 24, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Animal Request Form:
> 
> Mayor Name Mercedes
> Name of Town Belltree
> ...








Hope you like it!!!


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 24, 2014)

Oh shiz that's awesome! I gotta re size it so It can fit in my sig  Thank you so much!!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 24, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Oh shiz that's awesome! I gotta re size it so It can fit in my sig  Thank you so much!!



No problem!! Sorry I can't be more help in resizing


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 24, 2014)

o3o Looks at art.
/falls over

Do you do art trades?


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 24, 2014)

I think I might get another one 

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's so cute ; v ;


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 24, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> o3o Looks at art.
> /falls over
> 
> Do you do art trades?



If you're just asking for a villager, I'll totally do an art trade  Do you have any examples? 

And @ LuckyPinch: LOL feel free to request again! I have nothing going on right now


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 24, 2014)

Kay I am ; v ;

Wait quick question can u draw me? As my mayor? -0- it's cool if no


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 24, 2014)

Haha okay! I'll post again just so you don't merge threads in case you do order  You also might have to resize the pic again, idk if that's too tall? I'm awful with sig rules


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 24, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> Haha okay! I'll post again just so you don't merge threads in case you do order  You also might have to resize the pic again, idk if that's too tall? I'm awful with sig rules


Yeah I think it's to large... ;; I am going to check right now... ;;


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 24, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Yeah I think it's to large... ;; I am going to check right now... ;;



I can make the next pic you request a landscape so that it'll fit in well with your current pic if you want


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 24, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> I can make the next pic you request a landscape so that it'll fit in well with your current pic if you want



Oh wow thanks!  I am going to request a 3rd one two lololol, ur art is 2 cute!


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 24, 2014)

How much for a doodle of Drago in like a nice tux or something?
-thinks it will look awesome :3-


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 24, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Oh wow thanks!  I am going to request a 3rd one two lololol, ur art is 2 cute!



LOL well if you want to do 2 requests you can totally request them at the same time, you caught me at a good time since I'm totally free of requests atm


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 24, 2014)

Mayor Name: Mercedes {Real name btw}
Name of Town: Belltree
Mayor Ref: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...My-OC-S-&#65288;&#8807;&#8711;&#8806;&#65289;
Extra details: nuthing much u can be as pain on the outfit as you want tho.
Password? Super Doodle 
Price to be Paid: 100 TBT 

- - - Post Merge - - -
Mayor Name: Mercedes
Name of Town: Belltree 
Which AC character / item you'd like
Head w/ Some Shirt
Extra details: 
Password: super doodle 
Price to be Paid: 25


Spoiler: reference







Oh and for the shirt feel free to make it orange or somthing ^^



AnnaCerise said:


> LOL well if you want to do 2 requests you can totally request them at the same time, you caught me at a good time since I'm totally free of requests atm



Oh yaaaay! :3 heheh, I just love ur style lolo


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 24, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Saves spot*
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...My-OC-S-&#65288;&#8807;&#8711;&#8806;&#65289;
> 
> ...



Would you like me to do landscape for your mayor? I made my sig by copying & pasting the pics into Microsoft Word, resizing them to fit in one line, and then taking a screenshot of that. So you can totally do that with your OC, Mayor, & whatever else you ask for  Just as long as you resize them to fit the sig


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 24, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> Would you like me to do landscape for your mayor? I made my sig by copying & pasting the pics into Microsoft Word, resizing them to fit in one line, and then taking a screenshot of that. So you can totally do that with your OC, Mayor, & whatever else you ask for  Just as long as you resize them to fit the sig



Hmm >< It's fine just give me the regular style, I will figure out a way  Anyways I am redoing a villager one for a different OC of mine. <3


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 24, 2014)

Mayor Name: James
Name of Town: Rift
Which AC character / item you'd like: Drago
Head / Head w/ Some Shirt: full body in like a tux or something
Extra details (please!!): please just ask questions :3
Password? Super doodle
Price to be Paid: do I get a discount if I order like a bunch like this but different villagers :0? 80 TBT?


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 24, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> Mayor Name: James
> Name of Town: Rift
> Which AC character / item you'd like: Drago
> Head / Head w/ Some Shirt: full body in like a tux or something
> ...



Would you like him to just have a tuxedo jacket as a shirt or did you also want lil pants? LOL

I can totally do this, I'll think of a groovy pose. I'll have it done sometime tomorrow after my internship! Gotta think of it first 

AND MERCEDES:

So for the first request you want yourself as a mayor .. but what is the second request?


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 24, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> Would you like him to just have a tuxedo jacket as a shirt or did you also want lil pants? LOL
> 
> I can totally do this, I'll think of a groovy pose. I'll have it done sometime tomorrow after my internship! Gotta think of it first
> 
> ...



Alright! I'm so excited! Money now or later?


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 24, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> Alright! I'm so excited! Money now or later?



Now would be great!


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 24, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> Now would be great!



Just sent!!! Thanks I can't waiT!


----------



## Melonyy (Jul 25, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


>



Thank you so much!
It's so cutee:3


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 25, 2014)

MayorMelony said:


> Thank you so much!
> It's so cutee:3



So glad you liked it!! I loved drawing you and Lily together!!


----------



## Nix (Jul 25, 2014)

Thank you for drawing Lucky. C: He looks good!​


----------



## Melonyy (Jul 25, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> So glad you liked it!! I loved drawing you and Lily together!!




Thanks again
I love your art..you're really good just using the ipad
I can't even draw on the ipad..hah
Keep it up:3


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 25, 2014)

MayorMelony said:


> Thanks again
> I love your art..you're really good just using the ipad
> I can't even draw on the ipad..hah
> Keep it up:3



I had to practice a lot!! Keep practicing and you'll be very surprised!!


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 25, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> If you're just asking for a villager, I'll totally do an art trade  Do you have any examples?
> 
> And @ LuckyPinch: LOL feel free to request again! I have nothing going on right now



o3o
I suck at drawing villlagers...


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 25, 2014)

Ahhh I'm sorry that's not me!! I'd have to send you a req  I could draw you a mayor and a villager if you wanted then  Sorry sorry!!


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Jul 25, 2014)

Mayor name: Richard
Name of town: Newton
Which Ac character: Moe the cat
Head avatar
Password:Superdoodle
Price: 25 TBT  and I'll order some of your wishlist
Thank you!

Do you have a preference on your wishlist? You have  orderables and unorderables.


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 25, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Mayor name: Richard
> Name of town: Newton
> Which Ac character: Moe the cat
> Head avatar
> ...



I think I only have one order able on there and it's mostly a note to myself to order it LOL but I'd love anything you could offer


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 25, 2014)

I would like you to draw my mayor :3


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 25, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> I would like you to draw my mayor :3



Haha deal!  That's a red bow right?


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Jul 25, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> I think I only have one order able on there and it's mostly a note to myself to order it LOL but I'd love anything you could offer



lol. I looked at the  646 item catalog list.  Would you rather have orderables or unorderables? I can do either. It's a matter of rummaging in lockers or ordering. I sent the 25 tbt over. Thank you!


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 25, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> Haha deal!  That's a red bow right?



yep!


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 25, 2014)

cant wait for mine lol


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 25, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> cant wait for mine lol



Yours will be the first I work on when I'm at home!! Sorry I'm at my internship or I would be working on this right now! I will most likely get out early ~ so I'll keep you updated   Thanks so much for your patience!


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 25, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> Yours will be the first I work on when I'm at home!! Sorry I'm at my internship or I would be working on this right now! I will most likely get out early ~ so I'll keep you updated   Thanks so much for your patience!



I understand! if you don't mind me asking..what are you interning for?


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 25, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I understand! if you don't mind me asking..what are you interning for?



Haha I do marketing work for a company, but it's almost done! Thank goooodness I'll have one week of summer LOL


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 25, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> Haha I do marketing work for a company, but it's almost done! Thank goooodness I'll have one week of summer LOL



LOL I want to go back to school LOLOLOLOL


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 25, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> LOL I want to go back to school LOLOLOLOL



I'm in university so school is essentially just another long summer because of how short the classes are. I'd rather sit in class for 2 hours a day than sit in an office for 7 but yesss I love school


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 25, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> I'm in university so school is essentially just another long summer because of how short the classes are. I'd rather sit in class for 2 hours a day than sit in an office for 7 but yesss I love school



dang o; that's a long time lol I go to school for 8 hour's


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 25, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> dang o; that's a long time lol I go to school for 8 hour's








I finished your mayor!! Sorry for the delay, I passed out from a nap and just woke up to someone shooting fireworks down the street LOL so I am going to go eat a late dinner, but will start on everything else once I get back!!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 26, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Mayor Name: Mercedes {Real name btw}
> Name of Town: Belltree
> Mayor Ref: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...My-OC-S-&#65288;&#8807;&#8711;&#8806;&#65289;
> Extra details: nuthing much u can be as pain on the outfit as you want tho.
> ...








Hope it does your OC justice!!



Axeler137 said:


> Mayor Name: James
> Name of Town: Rift
> Which AC character / item you'd like: Drago
> Head / Head w/ Some Shirt: full body in like a tux or something
> ...








The tux took me forever LOL hope you like it!!



PrayingMantis10 said:


> Mayor name: Richard
> Name of town: Newton
> Which Ac character: Moe the cat
> Head avatar
> ...








Hope you like it


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 26, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> The tux took me forever LOL hope you like it!!



Omigosh! This is fantastic! 
Can't wait to add it into my signature.
yusssss


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 26, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> Omigosh! This is fantastic!
> Can't wait to add it into my signature.
> yusssss



Enjoy your super suave Drago!!!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 26, 2014)

*All the slots are open!!  *


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 26, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 26, 2014)

You wanna make me another one? Don't mind paying 80 TBT!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 26, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> You wanna make me another one? Don't mind paying 80 TBT!



LOOOOL I'm totally fine with it!! Just fill out the fab form


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 26, 2014)

Mayor Name: James
Name of Town: Rift
Which AC character / item you'd like: Apollo
Head / Head w/ Some Shirt: full body in like a tux or something
Extra details (please!!): please just ask questions :3
Password? Super doodle
Price to be Paid: do I get a discount if I order like a bunch like this but different villagers :0? 80 TBT?


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 26, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> Mayor Name: James
> Name of Town: Rift
> Which AC character / item you'd like: Apollo
> Head / Head w/ Some Shirt: full body in like a tux or something
> ...



Would the amount of tux that Drago has be cool?? + would you like him facing the same way or the other way?
And LOL I can do this one for like 60 TBT if that's cool with you I'm cool with loyalty discounts


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 26, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> Would the amount of tux that Drago has be cool?? + would you like him facing the same way or the other way?
> And LOL I can do this one for like 60 TBT if that's cool with you I'm cool with loyalty discounts



Um maybe the other way (has another idea) and the tux is fine! Unless you think something else that's formal would look nice!

Sent the TBT over!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 26, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> Um maybe the other way (has another idea) and the tux is fine! Unless you think something else that's formal would look nice!
> 
> Sent the TBT over!



Another tux would be great!! And of course, I'll have him facing the other way  Added you to the list, I'll be out most of tomorrow - but you're my first request so I'll have it done tomorrow night!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 26, 2014)

Bump up!


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 26, 2014)

Bwwwwwah lovley <3 tyty


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 26, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Bwwwwwah lovley <3 tyty



Ahhh hope you like it, let me know if you'd like any changes!


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 26, 2014)

Mayor Name: in ref sheet
Name of Town: in ref sheet
Mayor Ref: in ref sheet in signature
Extra details: everything's in ref sheet and i just want my mayor, no other things!
Password? super doddle
Price to be Paid: 100 TBT!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 26, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> Mayor Name: in ref sheet
> Name of Town: in ref sheet
> Mayor Ref: in ref sheet in signature
> Extra details: everything's in ref sheet and i just want my mayor, no other things!
> ...



I can totally do that! Feel free to send me the payment sometime today, but I'll be out all afternoon, so I'll most likely have your drawing done some time tonight!! Thanks so much for the commission  Yours will definitely be fun to draw!


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 26, 2014)

sent!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 26, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> sent!



Thank you! I'll let you know when your's is complete 

*ONE SPOT LEFT IN THE QUEUE*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 27, 2014)

Mayor Name: Kairi
Name of Town: Airuka
Villager Outfit:Bam w/ A black suit and tie- mafia style if possible xD
Half-Full or Full Villager: Full please
Extra details: I would love him to look cute, but with a suit in the style of mafia guys haha, a simple black tie affair suit would suffice (I have a reason xD)
Password? Super Doodle<3
Price To Be Paid: 80 tbt (unless stated otherwise and I shall pay<(^_^)


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 27, 2014)

UPDATE: Hey guys! Sorry I didn't get back until about midnight last night, which means I'm starting on your work today! But once I start it won't take long  

& yes I can do that!! Is the body shape of Drago in a suit good or did you actually want legs?


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 27, 2014)

Oooomg!! You so full body's now? ooo  please draw Glimmer, and Boomer! I will pay 140 TBT? Or did I miss read somthing?


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 27, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Oooomg!! You so full body's now? ooo  please draw Glimmer, and Boomer! I will pay 140 TBT? Or did I miss read somthing?



One full is 80 TBT but which one is Glimmer??  If they're easy to draw I can do cheaper


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 27, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> One full is 80 TBT but which one is Glimmer??  If they're easy to draw I can do cheaper



This is glimmer!


----------



## Hyperpesta (Jul 27, 2014)

Hey Anna, Is this the mayor order fourm ?
 Mayor Name Josh
Name of Town Hyrule
OC Ref 



Spoiler:  ITS TO BIGGG






Full Body or Avatar Full Bod
Extra details (please!!) Can i be Jumping like this ? 



Spoiler: Ex






Password? Super Doodle
Price to be Paid 100tbt ?


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 27, 2014)

@ Mercedes: So full body Glimmer + Boomer? I'm assuming together ... ? Ahhhh give me the deeets 

@ Josh: Yes I can do that


----------



## Hyperpesta (Jul 27, 2014)

Ty So Much! I also have the baseball shirt you can have


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 27, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> @ Mercedes: So full body Glimmer + Boomer? I'm assuming together ... ? Ahhhh give me the deeets
> 
> @ Josh: Yes I can do that


Oh yes  want me to fill out a fourm? Lol I was afk for awhile drawing xD


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 27, 2014)

J o s h said:


> Ty So Much! I also have the baseball shirt you can have



Ahhh thank you!  We'll work on when I can come pick up once I'm done with all of these  

@ Mercedes: Yes please!! It makes this easier for me


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 27, 2014)

Hehe PMed you, not quite entirely sure what extra details you be needing xD I would gladly add more if necessary<3

P.S.- I am about to pass out, I hope I can give details later xD


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 27, 2014)

Mayor Name Mercedes
Name of Town: Belltree
Villager Outfit: None :3 
Half-Full or Full Villager: full 
Extra details: swimming :3
Password: Super doodle 
Price to be Paid: whatever u want!!! <3 just not over 200 xD please! 

Refs:


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 27, 2014)

@ Kairi : Ok!! I'll try to work it out, I'm pretty sure I got it LOL 

@ Mercedes: So you want like an underwater type thing? I can do a basic one that'll look really cute  Whatever the price for the full OC character is I'll charge ok?  Def not over 200. But would you like me to use the colors of the blue or the purple?


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 27, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> @ Kairi : Ok!! I'll try to work it out, I'm pretty sure I got it LOL
> 
> @ Mercedes: So you want like an underwater type thing? I can do a basic one that'll look really cute  Whatever the price for the full OC character is I'll charge ok?  Def not over 200. But would you like me to use the colors of the blue or the purple?



Yes! I would love an under water thing! Can you use both colors? :3: If not purple...ehehe


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 27, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Yes! I would love an under water thing! Can you use both colors? :3: If not purple...ehehe



I will try!! And I can do it for 100 TBT if that's cool with you


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 27, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> I will try!! And I can do it for 100 TBT if that's cool with you



Of cousre !!!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 27, 2014)

Uploading 3 of my completed commissions before attempting to clear out my trade shop in Retail!!



Axeler137 said:


> Mayor Name: James
> Name of Town: Rift
> Which AC character / item you'd like: Apollo
> Head / Head w/ Some Shirt: full body in like a tux or something
> ...










ryan88 said:


> Mayor Name: in ref sheet
> Name of Town: in ref sheet
> Mayor Ref: in ref sheet in signature
> Extra details: everything's in ref sheet and i just want my mayor, no other things!
> ...








&&&& for my art trade:


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 27, 2014)

Sent bells :3


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 27, 2014)

That's so great!!! Yussss


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 27, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> That's so great!!! Yussss



Glad you like it


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 27, 2014)

Mayor Name: -
Name of Town: -
OC Ref: 
Full Body or Avatar: Avatar/Headshot
Extra details (please!!): -
Password? super doodle
Price to be Paid: 30 TBT total

I will pay once you confirm my order. ~Thanks!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 27, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> Mayor Name: -
> Name of Town: -
> OC Ref: View attachment 58482
> Full Body or Avatar: Avatar/Headshot
> ...



Hmm I don't really have people as avatars but I can do yours for 60 TBT. Sorry, the headpiece is pretty complex


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 27, 2014)

Ok. sending TBT.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 27, 2014)

I didn't see it! I love it!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 27, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> I didn't see it! I love it!



Yaaay I'm glad! 

Here you go Mercedes


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 27, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> Yaaay I'm glad!
> 
> Here you go Mercedes



Oh gosh <<<3

Tyty


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 27, 2014)

J o s h said:


> Hey Anna, Is this the mayor order fourm ?
> Mayor Name Josh
> Name of Town Hyrule
> OC Ref
> ...










MC4pros said:


> Mayor Name: -
> Name of Town: -
> OC Ref: View attachment 58482
> Full Body or Avatar: Avatar/Headshot
> ...


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 27, 2014)

Omg, that is adorable! Definitely worth the extra TBT I spent!


----------



## Hyperpesta (Jul 27, 2014)

Thank you so much anna! I LOVE IT!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 27, 2014)

J o s h said:


> Thank you so much anna! I LOVE IT!



Ahh I'm so happy you do


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 27, 2014)

NVM now I make it how u said

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mayor Name Greg
Name of Town Sakurami
Which AC character / item you'd like Rosie <3 
Head / Head w/ Some Shirt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (With Carey Glasses, chocolate with milk hair and varia suit shirt)
Extra details (please!!) Can u make Rosie holding something that says Sakurami?
Password? Super Doodle!
Price to be Paid I think that is 100 tbt, no?


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 27, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> NVM now I make it how u said
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



UHHH so did you want a mayor or Rosie .. ?  If you wanted both, it's 140TBT for the 2


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 27, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> UHHH so did you want a mayor or Rosie .. ?  If you wanted both, it's 140TBT for the 2



Both :3


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 27, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> Both :3



I can do that!


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 27, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> I can do that!



oH Yes, if the varia suit is very difficult to make, you can do a HHA jacket instead :3


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 27, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> oH Yes, if the varia suit is very difficult to make, you can do a HHA jacket instead :3



Varia suit won't be hard!  So I'm assuming you mean light brown hair? And what type of glasses are those?


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 27, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> Varia suit won't be hard!  So I'm assuming you mean light brown hair? And what type of glasses are those?



Oh, I know the name in spanish but in english no, are the glasses that Gracie sells in winter or fall that are orange. Oh yes, could u change the suit into to:


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 27, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> Oh, I know the name in spanish but in english no, are the glasses that Gracie sells in winter or fall that are orange. Oh yes, could u change the suit into to:



Will do! The tortoise glasses?


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 27, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 27, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> Yup!



Got it!  I'll post on your wall when I have it finished!


----------



## Miaa (Jul 27, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


>



Thank you so much! We both love it  !


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 27, 2014)

Miaa said:


> Thank you so much! We both love it  !



Yay! 



Gregriii said:


> NVM now I make it how u said
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 27, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> Yay!



OMG SO CUTE :3333333


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 27, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> OMG SO CUTE :3333333



Sorry I had to spread the sign across, Rosie was WAY too tiny to hold that sign all by herself LOL  looks like a lil blueberry


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 27, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> Sorry I had to spread the sign across, Rosie was WAY too tiny to hold that sign all by herself LOL  looks like a lil blueberry



Haha sorry about the wait <: I paid the 80 tbt, and am wondering if you still need an details or if you've started xD?


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 27, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Haha sorry about the wait <: I paid the 80 tbt, and am wondering if you still need an details or if you've started xD?



I actually finished just now


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 27, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> I actually finished just now



Oh gosh, he's absolutely perfect<<3 *squishes* Thank you so very much


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 27, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh gosh, he's absolutely perfect<<3 *squishes* Thank you so very much



You're so welcome!! I'm glad you like him  I had to google Mafia Suits LOOOOL went with the more stereotypical mafia look


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 27, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> You're so welcome!! I'm glad you like him  I had to google Mafia Suits LOOOOL went with the more stereotypical mafia look



It works like a charm lol<(^_^)> We are by means a stereotypical mafia I suppose (in my town xD) I love how he looks like he's wondering about his next hit


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 27, 2014)

*ALL SLOTS ARE OPENNNNN *


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 27, 2014)

Mayor Name - Lindsey
Name of Town - Celadon
Which AC character / item you'd like - Rudy 
Head / Head w/ Some Shirt - Head
Extra details (please!!) - I'm just putting my first town mayor and name :I
Password? - Super Doodles
Price to be Paid - 25 TBT


----------



## Nage (Jul 27, 2014)

wow u set up shop already omgz


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 27, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> Mayor Name - Lindsey
> Name of Town - Celadon
> Which AC character / item you'd like - Rudy
> Head / Head w/ Some Shirt - Head
> ...



LOL the extra details would just be like if you wanted him to hold a sign or something .. not about yourself


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 27, 2014)

Oops. :x Anyway, the TBT should be sent now. ^.^'


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 27, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> Mayor Name - Lindsey
> Name of Town - Celadon
> Which AC character / item you'd like - Rudy
> Head / Head w/ Some Shirt - Head
> ...


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 27, 2014)

Aw, he looks adorable! <3 Tysm!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 27, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> Aw, he looks adorable! <3 Tysm!



Glad you like it!! He was an easy one to draw and I think he turned out quite well


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 28, 2014)

MY TURN!

Mayor Name - James
Name of Town - Rift
Which AC character / item you'd like - Shep
Head / Head w/ Some Shirt - Full Body Suit 
Extra details (please!!) -
Password? - Super Doodles
Price to be Paid - 60 TBT(?)


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jul 28, 2014)

Mayor Name: Preston
 Name of Town: Oxford
 Which AC character / item you'd like: Bruce
 Head 
 Extra details: N/A
 Password? super doodles
 Price to be Paid: 25 TBT


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 28, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> MY TURN!
> 
> Mayor Name - James
> Name of Town - Rift
> ...



Okay James!! Will add to the queue, as I'm about to sleep. I put in a request in your shop!!


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 28, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> Okay James!! Will add to the queue, as I'm about to sleep. I put in a request in your shop!!



I saw! I will probably get them done tomorrow sometime.


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 28, 2014)

Bump! At work, but can take requests and have it done by tonight!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 28, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 28, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jul 28, 2014)

I have paid you now.


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 28, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I have paid you now.



Yes thank you, I got it! I'm at work right now, but I'll start on it when I get home and let you know when it's done!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 28, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Nix (Jul 28, 2014)

Still not feeling too great. I'll try and keep your board up for you. Bump.​


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 28, 2014)

Nix said:


> Still not feeling too great. I'll try and keep your board up for you. Bump.​



You'll find her soon!! Just keep looking through the threads, sometimes people don't post in their cycling threads who is moving / in town


----------



## Nix (Jul 28, 2014)

I knowwww. ;-; I am pretty sure I'm just going to buy them now though. I sound like a big crybaby. lol. I don't even know if I want to play for a while. x.x​


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 28, 2014)

Nix said:


> I knowwww. ;-; I am pretty sure I'm just going to buy them now though. I sound like a big crybaby. lol. I don't even know if I want to play for a while. x.x​



Take a break and come back! You'll find her again


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 28, 2014)

Do I need to send you funds Anna?


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 28, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> Do I need to send you funds Anna?



Let me know how much my Pokemon will cost and we can figure out the difference! 

And sorry everyone - I've been really busy!! I will try my best to finish the requests for tomorrow  thanks for being patient


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 28, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> Let me know how much my Pokemon will cost and we can figure out the difference!
> 
> And sorry everyone - I've been really busy!! I will try my best to finish the requests for tomorrow  thanks for being patient



You only had one OC so it comes out to 40. 
So I only owe you 20? Right? 60-40=20?


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 29, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> You only had one OC so it comes out to 40.
> So I only owe you 20? Right? 60-40=20?



Yes that'll be 20!!! Thanks so much for my pixel mayor + Pokemon 

*AND ANNOUNCEMENT TIME - Hey guys! Sorry I've been really delayed, which I try really hard not to be. I've been very busy at work wrapping up my internship, I will finish all of yours tonight! I would prefer not to take requests until MOST LIKELY next Monday! But I will make sure to keep everyone updated, if you'd like to reserve a spot on my list (which would not require payment until I message you that I plan to start!!), you may post here!*


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 29, 2014)

Bruce Avatar:







Moe in a Tux:


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 30, 2014)

STATUS: Will work on Shep in a Suit once I get home to be completed *TONIGHT*

Will accept requests to be completed this weekend!  Feel free to leave one!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 30, 2014)

AND SHEP IS COMPLETE <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 30, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> AND SHEP IS COMPLETE <3 <3 <3 <3



This is fantastic! Thanks again!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 30, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> This is fantastic! Thanks again!



No problem thanks for being so so patient!!!


----------



## Nix (Jul 30, 2014)

Agh, nevermind. I can't afford it right now. D:​


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 30, 2014)

Nix said:


> Agh, nevermind. I can't afford it right now. D:​



I'll pm you


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 31, 2014)

Feel free to place an order - I will put you on the list & have your work done as soon as I can! Most likely tonight (it's almost 1am here) and by the latest, tomorrow night! But in 2 days I'll be done with my summer internship and all about drawing for you guys


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 31, 2014)

Bump! Taking requests now


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 31, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 31, 2014)

2 slots r open? can I take both slots or only one o;


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 31, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> 2 slots r open? can I take both slots or only one o;



LOL well you can take both  I'm not picky!


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 31, 2014)

Mayor Name: debbie
Name of Town: nippon
OC Ref: http://33.media.tumblr.com/c6356dceb881bb5c7f27ed5aad4a2d55/tumblr_n5y9aqaxpB1rl54kwo1_1280.png
Full Body or Avatar: avatar
Extra details (please!!): uh, if u cant tell she has black scleras and pink irises, since its not too clear in the pic, also u can just draw her like u would a normal wolf villager since she is in wolf format. also itd be preferred if shed be drawn on the same canvas with freya (request for freya below) and more preferrably interacting (I;e nose kisses or something) but if u can just draw them next to eachother or if u have to draw them on two separate canvases thats fine, too.
Password?: super doodle
Price to be Paid: 30tbt


Mayor Name: debbie
Name of Town: nippon
Which AC character / item you'd like: freya
Head / Head w/ Some Shirt: head
Extra details (please!!): same thing about being drawn with the oc above.
Password?: super doodle
Price to be Paid: 25tbt

o;,, I hope i filled everything out right


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 31, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> Mayor Name: debbie
> Name of Town: nippon
> OC Ref: http://33.media.tumblr.com/c6356dceb881bb5c7f27ed5aad4a2d55/tumblr_n5y9aqaxpB1rl54kwo1_1280.png
> Full Body or Avatar: avatar
> ...



55 TBT total for those 2. Going off of my prices, an additional character costs 40 TBT. So UHHH if you wanted them on the same canvas, I'd probably charge 70 for both of them, which I can easily do


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Mayor Name: Steph
Name of Town: Bumble
Mayor Ref: 



Spoiler: Reference











Extra details (please!!): Can she be with Fuchsia? I'll add on 75 tbtb? ;o; And I'd like if she held a toy hammer.
Password?: Anna the super doodler
Price to be Paid: 200 tbtb


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 31, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> Mayor Name: Steph
> Name of Town: Bumble
> Mayor Ref:
> 
> ...



I can do that! I'd love to draw a toy hammer


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

I'D LOVE IF YOU LOVED TO DRAW A TOY HAMMER. SQUEE


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 31, 2014)

Okay guys ~ I will message you when I'm starting on your art & you can send the TBT then! It doesn't take me long. Don't send until then please


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Sounds gucci. ;o;


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 1, 2014)

Hey, back again! I was wondering if I could have more villagers done. If it's too much, Just pick one. 

Mayor: Preston
Town: Oxford
Headshots like my Bruce 
Villagers: Fuchsia, Roald, Zucker, and Marina.
Extra details: Could I have Roald smiling?
Password: superdoodle
Price: 110 TBT


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 1, 2014)

Can I ask what the app is called? I really want to check it out


----------



## AnnaCerise (Aug 1, 2014)

I will pm you guys once I'm at work! 

& I will start drawing tomorrow & have them done - it's my last day of my internship so I'll have more free time after this!! Thanks for the patience everyone!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Aug 1, 2014)

Willing to take 2 more requests today!

*Everyone who has requested >> I will private message you today to figure out the exact details of your doodles. Once the details are agreed upon, feel free to send the payment either today or tomorrow morning.  I will have your art done by tomorrow afternoon!*


----------



## AnnaCerise (Aug 1, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> Mayor Name: Steph
> Name of Town: Bumble
> Mayor Ref:
> 
> ...


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 1, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


>



omfg loooove tytyty


----------



## AnnaCerise (Aug 1, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> omfg loooove tytyty



Glad you like it


----------



## AnnaCerise (Aug 1, 2014)

Bump! Still accepting requests


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 1, 2014)

I paid you!


----------



## Imitation (Aug 1, 2014)

How much would it cost for one of my mayor and two villagers?


----------



## AnnaCerise (Aug 1, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> How much would it cost for one of my mayor and two villagers?



HMM well if you like the style of the tiny villager next to the mayor, I could definitely squeeze in another. It's +40 for each additional character, so that would be 180 (but if that's too much - it depends on the mayor complexity and the villagers complexity.) If you have any questions / concerns, feel free to PM me


----------



## Imitation (Aug 1, 2014)

Heres my mayor (generic male mayor xD)


Spoiler










Hello!
The villagers I would like in the artwork would be Jacques and Tex
Also would it be possible to have Jacques standing at the same height as my mayor?
Id be happy to pay 200 for it if that sounds reasonable to you?


----------



## AnnaCerise (Aug 1, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> Heres my mayor (generic male mayor xD)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I will add you to the requests list + will have yours done tomorrow!!

@ The Hidden Owl : Received your payment, I will have them done tomorrow!  I will notify you both when they're posted + done!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 1, 2014)

Ok. thanks!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Aug 2, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I paid you!


















I did make a Fuschia, but I messed up on her eye. I will repost when I have it perfect!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 2, 2014)

Mayor Name-ObeseMudkipz
Name of Town-Lumious
Villager Outfit- Rudy dressed in the flash costume
Half-Full or Full Villager-Full villager
Extra details (please!!)- Can you make rudy running super fast in his costume and behind him in wind is empty energy drink cans?
Password?-Super Doodle?
Price to be Paid- I think the price is 80 tbtb but please correct me if it's not

Also can you make it the size of a signature like your previous art works? Thanks


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 2, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> I did make a Fuschia, but I messed up on her eye. I will repost when I have it perfect!



OMG TYSM!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Aug 3, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> OMG TYSM!








Finished your last avatar!!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 3, 2014)

FUCHSIA IS BAEEEEEEE


----------



## AnnaCerise (Aug 3, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> Heres my mayor (generic male mayor xD)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...








SORRY I'M THE WORST I TOOK FOREVER - Hope you like it !!!!


----------



## Imitation (Aug 3, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> SORRY I'M THE WORST I TOOK FOREVER - Hope you like it !!!!



I love it!! 
Thank you so, so much!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Aug 3, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> I love it!!
> Thank you so, so much!



Thanks so much for the tip!!! These 2 were fun to draw, a little goofy


----------



## Imitation (Aug 3, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> Thanks so much for the tip!!! These 2 were fun to draw, a little goofy



No problem you 100% deserve it!
Yeah they are awesome! 
Tex and Jacques two of my three favorites! (the other being Yuka! (Wow just realized they are all tier 5/4 :O))
Thank you so much again


----------



## AnnaCerise (Aug 3, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> No problem you 100% deserve it!
> Yeah they are awesome!
> Tex and Jacques two of my three favorites! (the other being Yuka! (Wow just realized they are all tier 5/4 :O))
> Thank you so much again



LOL I'm fond of some of my Tier 4 & 5 villagers   Glad you like it!!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Aug 4, 2014)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Mayor Name-ObeseMudkipz
> Name of Town-Lumious
> Villager Outfit- Rudy dressed in the flash costume
> Half-Full or Full Villager-Full villager
> ...








Hopefully the right version of the sig pic!! Down below

View attachment 60091


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 4, 2014)

haha it's perfect thanks so much


----------



## AnnaCerise (Aug 4, 2014)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> haha it's perfect thanks so much








If you want me to put the cans back in, I can do that later! My iPad is on 5% so I wanted to at least post the newer version


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh boy! I'd like a request, and its for my mayor (One is not)

Mayor Name Anthony
Name of Town TickTock
Mayor Ref 
Extra details Hmm, what kind?
Password? What password? Oh right, its super doodle
Price to be Paid 100 TBT for this one

Mayor Name Technically not a mayor but he is called Marcus
Name of Town TickTock
Mayor Ref 
Extra details Still need to know! D:
Password super doodle plz
Price to be Paid And 100TBT for this.

Sorry for the 1st ref to be small, but I hope you can still do it.


----------



## AnnaCerise (Aug 4, 2014)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh boy! I'd like a request, and its for my mayor (One is not)
> 
> Mayor Name Anthony
> Name of Town TickTock
> ...



Yeah I can do that!!! I won't ask for the TBT until I'm done, it might be tomorrow / the next day. :O Sorry I'm going back to school so I'm really scatterbrained, hopefully it's tomorrow!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 5, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> Yeah I can do that!!! I won't ask for the TBT until I'm done, it might be tomorrow / the next day. :O Sorry I'm going back to school so I'm really scatterbrained, hopefully it's tomorrow!


Oh, ok. Would it be cool if I pay you the TBT now, or would it be best if you and I wait because your kinda forgetful?


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh hey! I'd love to commission something ^^
I was wondering if you'd be doing mayor avatars? 
I'm sorry if you are doing them, I'm really tired right now. 
I have some wishlist items to trade! But I'd rather discuss that over pm


----------



## AnnaCerise (Aug 5, 2014)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh, ok. Would it be cool if I pay you the TBT now, or would it be best if you and I wait because your kinda forgetful?



LOOOOL you can pay now, it's morning so I can get this done!

@MayorofArcadia: Yeah I can do that! I'll pm you


----------



## AnnaCerise (Aug 5, 2014)

One mayor for you down, Anthony! I will have the other character done soon


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 5, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> One mayor for you down, Anthony! I will have the other character done soon


Know what? I don't want requests from you anymore. I'm pretty much ok without them.


----------



## AnnaCerise (Aug 5, 2014)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Know what? I don't want requests from you anymore. I'm pretty much ok without them.



Uhhhh okay did you want me to refund you your TBT .... ? Sorry I didn't realize you would be so upset.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 5, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> Uhhhh okay did you want me to refund you your TBT .... ? Sorry I didn't realize you would be so upset.


Yeah sure go with that, I tend to like artwork of mayors with a full body.


----------



## AnnaCerise (Aug 5, 2014)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Yeah sure go with that, I tend to like artwork of mayors with a full body.



All of my mayors have been exactly like that, if you wanted full body you should have said so. It's in my first post. Refunding TBT & canceling order.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 5, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> All of my mayors have been exactly like that, if you wanted full body you should have said so. It's in my first post. Refunding TBT & canceling order.


Oh, a full body eh? How much TBT do they cost?


----------



## AnnaCerise (Aug 5, 2014)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh, a full body eh? How much TBT do they cost?



Look, you obviously did not like my style or anything about it. I don't think you would like a full body either. Sorry we couldn't work something out.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 5, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> Look, you obviously did not like my style or anything about it. I don't think you would like a full body either. Sorry we couldn't work something out.


Oh, no I like your style, just not half of the mayor's body if you know what I mean.


----------



## AnnaCerise (Aug 5, 2014)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh, no I like your style, just not half of the mayor's body if you know what I mean.



Sorry, maybe we'll be able to work something out in the future. I prefer not to do full body mayors, the quality isn't that great for me.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 5, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> Sorry, maybe we'll be able to work something out in the future. I prefer not to do full body mayors, the quality isn't that great for me.


Ah, ok then. Let me know in a PM.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or a VM.


----------



## Bird (Aug 5, 2014)

Oohh... These look very pretty. c: Do you mind if I request (it still says you are taking requests)?


----------



## AnnaCerise (Aug 5, 2014)

Bird said:


> Oohh... These look very pretty. c: Do you mind if I request (it still says you are taking requests)?



That's fine, as long as you see that the examples underneath the spoilers are how your requests are gonna look


----------



## Bird (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh, okay!

Mayor Name: Vince
Name of Town: Feathers
Villager Outfit: Standard
Half-Full or Full Villager: Half body (?)
Extra details (please!!): A sign where villager A holds one end of it and villager B holds the other end. The sign would say: "Bird bros". Oh the two villagers are Apollo and Pierce. Their clothes should be the standard ones.
Password? Anna the **mega** super doodler
Price to be Paid: TBT. 80 + 40 TBT.


----------



## AnnaCerise (Aug 5, 2014)

Bird said:


> Oh, okay!
> 
> Mayor Name: Vince
> Name of Town: Feathers
> ...



Oh I love Apollo & Pierce! Will add you to the list and let you know when it's done


----------



## Bird (Aug 5, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> Oh I love Apollo & Pierce! Will add you to the list and let you know when it's done



Thanks! I'm sending my payment now if you'd like. c:


----------



## AnnaCerise (Aug 5, 2014)

Bird said:


> Thanks! I'm sending my payment now if you'd like. c:



Thanks I got it!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Aug 5, 2014)

Bird said:


> Oh, okay!
> 
> Mayor Name: Vince
> Name of Town: Feathers
> ...









Hope you like it!  I'll VM you to notify you


----------



## Bird (Aug 5, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> Hope you like it!  I'll VM you to notify you



Thanks! It's awesome. c:


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 5, 2014)

Mayor Name:ObsMdkp
Name of Town:Lumious
Villager Outfit:Lyman dressed up as green arrow
Half-Full or Full Villager:Full please
Extra details (please!!):Can you make him bending on 1 knee with one eye closed and him shooting an arrow?
Password?:Super Doodle
Price to be Paid:150 for your trouble


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey! Would you mind doing some more villagers? I would like Pancetti, Annalise, Tia, Marshal, and Mint. I will pay you 150 TBT. Thanks, superdoodler!

If this link works, could you do a bust of my mayor?


I will pay you 100 TBT extra.


----------



## Brackets (Aug 6, 2014)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Know what? I don't want requests from you anymore. I'm pretty much ok without them.



That is so rude.


----------



## AnnaCerise (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks for the requests and thanks for the kind words everyone  

I'll most likely start work + complete many requests tomorrow!


----------

